# READ ME first



## Brian G Turner

This board is for announcements and news of projects - book releases, film production work, and similar - that may be of interest to chronicles members.

*IMPORTANT:* Although anyone can reply to posts on this board, only Supporters  can start new threads here.

Thank you for your attention.


----------

